

Severe Earthquake Warning For California In September 2010 - mrfish
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/your_weather/details/1001/2741293/1/upload/

======
maxharris
Interesting headline, but I can't read this because the site uses Flash to
display the article content. Why don't they use HTML?

~~~
mrfish
Seriously? It's a humorous video I thought I'd share with you. Good for you
for not supporting Flash but like religion, it's your choice. I think it's
probably best viewed on in IE6 for Linux!

------
faramarz
Is this a joke? LOL the video is wacky. I doubt it's commissioned by the
weathernetwork. How did it get featured there?

~~~
mrfish
Unbelievably my friend sent this link to me because he was "clicking around"
the weather network. I didn't think anybody did that anymore.

